# Anyone know anything about Fire Eye bikes?



## Freerider Forever (Jan 22, 2004)

I came across their website and it looks like they have some pretty cool stuff. I'm kinda surprised I haven't heard about them before. Seems like they might be more known in Europe. Anyone have any experience with their bikes or components?

Here's their website: http://www.fireeye-bike.com


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

a friend of mine just got sponsored by them. hopefully will get to check out a few of their frames and components here soon.


----------



## themontashu (Aug 31, 2004)

I wouldnt get one, the warentee does not cover much of anything and is only a year. If the frame bends, no coverage, if the BB or headtube is messed up there is only coverage if you have not put the BB or headset in. AND they charge to do warentee work.


----------



## gruczniak (Jun 22, 2005)

THey are in europe for quite some time, they are bit pricey here and I skipped their pedals and hubs but they looked nice. Didnt heard any of the strange warranty (in UE 2 years+ no questions)


----------



## Juklano (Oct 2, 2006)

The Griffin looks Dirtbag'ish.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

I like how they have holes drilled on their barrel-50 handlebar :lol:


----------



## bmxracer_2 (Oct 8, 2007)

FireEye is only 3 years old. They are big across the pond. Just got into the country a couple months ago. 
As for warranty, the worst warranty I ever had to deal with was with Haro. I had a racing DS bike. Broke the rear chain stays in a month. They would not warranty it because I was racing one of the racing bikes. That was the exact answer I got from the inside rep, and outside guy.
I have a bunch of FireEye stuff, and have been supper happy with it.


----------



## themontashu (Aug 31, 2004)

bmxracer_2 said:


> FireEye is only 3 years old. They are big across the pond. Just got into the country a couple months ago.
> As for warranty, the worst warranty I ever had to deal with was with Haro. I had a racing DS bike. Broke the rear chain stays in a month. They would not warranty it because I was racing one of the racing bikes. That was the exact answer I got from the inside rep, and outside guy.
> I have a bunch of FireEye stuff, and have been supper happy with it.


no one but nicolai that I am aware of will cover racing, you aren't saposed to tell the company you were racing. If you tell them you were just riding along they will replace it.

I would stay away from a company that only stands behind there stuff for a year, as well I wouldnt want to deal with a company that is going to charge me for warentee work and leave me SOL if the frame bends or it looks like ive actualy ridden the bike


----------



## skiz (Mar 27, 2007)

i got one of their seats and its frigging light and stelar feeling.


----------



## CrustyOne (Oct 29, 2007)

I looked ...and felt only Deja Vue.........................


----------



## orange617 (Jul 23, 2012)

my 650b custom build...the fireeye burning 27.5..


----------

